# Welche Distribution??



## DarkViruz (27. Juni 2003)

hi,
ich bin ein linux-newbie
benutze zur zeit xp home
könnt ihr mir sagen welche distribution sich neben xp am besten  eignen würde????


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Juni 2003)

Zum Einsteigen Redhat oder SuSE - wobei ich eher zu Redhat raten würde, weil das ohne YaST läuft.


----------



## DarkViruz (27. Juni 2003)

kann bei redhat und suse auch mit aol ins www gehen??
warum ist yast nicht gut??


----------



## Neuk (27. Juni 2003)

Ich sprech mal aus eigner Erfahrung:
Bei SuSE sind alle Einstellungen vom System über Yast zu machen, da das System anscheinend seine eigenen Configs nutzt.

Ich würde dir zu RedHat raten, zum Einsteigen genau richtig, da unkompliziert, aber man kann auch alles noch per Hand einstellen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Juni 2003)

YaST gibt es nur für SuSE. Das bedeutet, dass jemand der sein System immer nur mit YaST eingerichtet hat, irgendwann Schwierigkeiten bekommen kann, wenn er auf eine anderen Distribution umsteigen will.


----------



## Sway (27. Juni 2003)

Also ich hab RedHat und Mandrake und bin mit beiden zufrieden. Suse8.2 hab ich getestet und fand es auf den ersten Blick gut, bin aber als es um einstellungen geht fast verzweifelt.

Das mit dem AOL Client würde ich zur not bei http://www.linuxforen.de nachschaun. Wenn es einen AOL Client für Linux gibt, dann wird der überall laufen, also egal ob Suse, Redhat, Mandrake, ...


----------

